

Show HN: FoundersKit – pre-launch - mynameisntbob
http://founderskit.co

======
dalerus
I know you're in pre-launch, but if you can provide some examples of what
deals I am going to be getting I might be more inclined to provide you my
email.

~~~
mynameisntbob
I agree completely! We will be live very soon and at that time you will be
able to see all discounts before signing up.

I also plan to add the exact value of the combined coupons right in the main
title once we launch.

------
benologist
A discount on X is nice but if you can translate discounts into something more
valuable that would be great - using services effectively to influence the
outcome of your startup vs shaving likely $10s off the bill.

This list might be a nice starting point for problems you can solve with these
services:

[http://blog.samaltman.com/startup-advice-
briefly](http://blog.samaltman.com/startup-advice-briefly)

~~~
mynameisntbob
Thanks for the feedback!

